# Pics From Atlanta Bully Fest- October 8, 2011



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Me with my girl Ashley's XL female, Stella









Homegrown's Mia of Bully Up... Love that girl! She is GR CH Semper Fi's Ooh-Rah x Homegrown's Stormy









Homegrown Kennel's Eve.... Sister to Homegrown's Code of Omerta aka Kano off of Bluesteel's Ground Pounder aka Grunt x ABKC CH Homegrown's Delilah









CH Rockstar









Pit Bull Gear's Nightmare off of ABKC CH Jax x Kashi









Ashley and Nightmare in the ring









Pearlina and CH Rockstar

















Atlanta's own ABKC GR CH Lunar God's Gatekeeper took home 2 best in shows









The ladies of the Bully World rockin the ring with their champions
From left to right: Amy from Southern Pride, Pearlina from Hard Body, and Rachel from Atlanta Kennel










Q from Soul Edge (owns GR CH Nitro) and Derek from Team Blackwood (owns CH Tum Tum) apprenticing with senior judge Skip Miller









BTK getting his mic on









One of my favorite handlers, Katina aka Mrs Soul Edge, with her bangin girl Princess off of CH Buck. Princess took home champion of champions win....









Brooke from Double C Kennels and Hollywood... Boy has an amazing stack!









Terry from Doing Us Kennels with his newly titled girl ABKC CH Meenie Meena









Semper Fi's Kratos of Homegrown (far right)
Kratos is brother to ABKC CH Espi and they are off of the ABKC GR CH Ooh-Rah x Suribachi

It was a great show! On behalf of BTK and Rolando Mata I would like to say thank you to those of you who came out and supported Atl Bully Fest. There were about 200 dogs in the ring and there was some tough competition! Big ups to everyone who brought their dogs and the family out that day. Congrats to everyone who put in work and took home some wins!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice! Great pictures. Thanks for the run down also, I enjoyed that.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Me with my girl Ashley's XL female, Stella


Think i'd have to say this is my favorite one of the bunch :thumbsup:

Great pictures Lauren. Looks like fun


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Nice! Great pictures. Thanks for the run down also, I enjoyed that.


I forgot my camera for the first time ever I was so mad so I had to use my Droid to take pics..... Would have had a lot more if it hadn't been for that.... Thanks Niz


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Think i'd have to say this is my favorite one of the bunch :thumbsup:
> 
> Great pictures Lauren. Looks like fun


Thanks, Nate! Preeeeesh!!!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey pitbullmamanatl
Thank you for sharing the nice pictures.It's always good to see shows from across the US.
Henry


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic pictures, I need to go to a ABKC show if any come up here. Those ribbons are pretty unique


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> Fantastic pictures, I need to go to a ABKC show if any come up here. Those ribbons are pretty unique


Every show has different ribbons or belts depending on who is throwing the show and who is making the ribbons, but this ribbon/trophy combo is bangin! My favorite thus far.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey pitbullmamanatl
> Thank you for sharing the nice pictures.It's always good to see shows from across the US.
> Henry


Thanks, Henry, and I always love seeing your pics from out there!! Glad to see you back around here!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great pictures, looks like a lot of fun! Love the ribbons, those are so cool with the faces!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bully sculptures does awesome work. Shes blowing up big
Thai will be using them for trophies and awards in his may show.
Good stuff!
The ATL show is one of the biggest around right?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice shots Lauren looks like it was a fun event like how they did it out doors I am digging meenie meena really like her structure out of all the dogs I saw in the pictures.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Those are some wild rosettes. Very cool!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

I love the eighth picture the doggie is so cute.<3


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That Kratos dog looks very nice in the last pic.

P.S. Nate beat me to it...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> great pictures, looks like a lot of fun! Love the ribbons, those are so cool with the faces!


Thanks Ames!



Nizmo said:


> Bully sculptures does awesome work. Shes blowing up big
> Thai will be using them for trophies and awards in his may show.
> Good stuff!
> The ATL show is one of the biggest around right?


Ah, you are thinking of Bullypalooza here in Atlanta, which usually has about 400-500 dogs I think. Next year might be a different story and not sure if they are going to even have it here since that was Chas's event.



Sadie said:


> Nice shots Lauren looks like it was a fun event like how they did it out doors I am digging meenie meena really like her structure out of all the dogs I saw in the pictures.


She is a nice dog, Sadie! Wish I hadn't forgotten my camera.



bahamutt99 said:


> Those are some wild rosettes. Very cool!


Word Lindsay!


Carley said:


> I love the eighth picture the doggie is so cute.<3


Thanks, Carley!



aus_staffy said:


> That Kratos dog looks very nice in the last pic.
> 
> P.S. Nate beat me to it...


Awww thanks Scott!!! 

Yes, Kratos is a killer looking dog. Here is a better pic of him but he was younger here


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great pictures Lauren!!! Again I love the picture of you and my Stella!! That is an awesome picture!! Of course Nightmare is looking soooo handsome!!! Had a blast that weekend, can't wait until the next one!!!


----------

